# Would you get a tail?



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

Now im sure countless others have asked this but i havent seen any other threads so ima ask it anywayz.

In such an advanced society with Stem cell research and the like if somewhere on down the road it were legalized and then became a cosmetic surgery practice and actually fairly cheap (body modification wise) would you use said procedure to have them grow you and then attach a tail and ears to you? You know a REAL tail and/or ears.

BUT WAIT! THERES MOAR!

but you have to consider the cons as well. lets say since you will have a tail people will automatically see you as an outcast, you could potentially get fired from your job, your lover could leave you (unless they to are a furry) and you may be harassed (even possibly beaten) for being different. Knowing these things would you???


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

i totally would

i wouldnt care


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't care what others think or do! If I can get a fox tail I'm fuckin gettin one cuz I feel truly that I am a fox. 

Thank you


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

I did see a thread like this a while ago but yeah I wouldn't get a tail, me wearing one would get me a shit load of insults that I wouldn't need =.=


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2009)

Depends how bad the back of my pants end up looking. Like...

I don't want people to see my butt.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 3, 2009)

You might've seen surgical procedures like that, in the Guiness Book of World Records. 

I'm not really sure, if I want a real dog tail that is attached to my spine. If it suits me, I'd say yes, why not?


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 3, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Now im sure countless others have asked this but i havent seen any other threads so ima ask it anywayz.
> 
> In such an advanced society with Stem cell research and the like if somewhere on down the road it were legalized and then became a cosmetic surgery practice would you use said procedure to have them grow you and then attach a tail and ears to you?
> 
> ...



Yes, but only the tail, not the ears. It would be a tail with a venemous barb on the end to poison said harassers.


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck yes. I am already an outcast. Might as well be a famous outcast. Hell I am gonna wear my fox tail when I play live with both of my bands now that I think of it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2009)

YES 

I'm about to place an order for one _as we speak_


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2009)

So wait, let me get this straight. You want to know if I would want an animal's tail grafted/grown onto end of my spine so that I would be a human with a big fluffy, sleek scaly, or some other type of appendage right near the base of my erector spinae?

Honestly, I wouldn't do it even if it was free, socially acceptable, and without medical side effects. I think it would look kind of silly and totally out of place on the human body. Unless you're going to start dramatically changing your physical appearance, something like that would be a bit awkward. Unless you're going for function as possibly looking into a prehensile tail, I really see no reason not even the cosmetic part.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh wait not a real grafted tail fuck no ew


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> So wait, let me get this straight. You want to know if I would want an animal's tail grafted/grown onto end of my spine so that I would be a human with a big fluffy, sleek scaly, or some other type of appendage right near the base of my erector spinae?
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't do it even if it was free, socially acceptable, and without medical side effects. I think it would look kind of silly and totally out of place on the human body. Unless you're going to start dramatically changing your physical appearance, something like that would be a bit awkward. Unless you're going for function as possibly looking into a prehensile tail, I really see no reason not even the cosmetic part.


 
Wait the OP is talking about actually having a tail stuck on you?!
well then, HELL NO!!! I thought he was talking about just buying on and wearing it lol


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 3, 2009)

haha. grafted or bought and stuck on, meh no difference to me.
I would totally get it either way!! ^-^


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

I own a fake tail and wear it a lot.

I'd only get the surgery if i could move it easily like a real tail. otherwise no.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2009)

hell yea. i looked into this not long ago, anyway. too bad science isn't making that a priority (which is understandable). i have nothing agaisnt it. i'm already an outcast, and love it. don't like society anyway. and my fiance is a furry too, and whatever. i just think it'd be bangin' awesome.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

haynari said:


> I own a fake tail and wear it a lot.
> 
> I'd only get the surgery if i could move it easily like a real tail. otherwise no.




It would have the same functionality as a tail that is on a wolf or fox or what have you


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 3, 2009)

ew no.
i like my ass how it is.

smoooooth


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 3, 2009)

what would happen when you're 98 and shiting in diapers.
"Oh, I wish I didn't get that... stupid youth"
Or so your future self says...


----------



## Tazzin (Feb 3, 2009)

How expensive would it be, how badly would it hurt, and what kinda side effects would it have?


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 3, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> what would happen when you're 98 and shiting in diapers.
> "Oh, I wish I didn't get that... stupid youth"
> Or so your future self says...



seriously ):

ew
but what if they're diaperfurfags? 

oh gross
DDDDDD:


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

knowing me i probably would


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2009)

No.  Not because "The Human form is sacred" or anything like that, but because it's silly, pointless, a waste of money, and only a novelty.

Besides, I'm holding out until we develop an Aggressive Defense System.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

well i am a bear so yes ^_^ it is a little fur boll ^_^


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 3, 2009)

Just a tail and ears? No.

Tail, ears, fur, snout, paws, the complete package? Yes.

If I just have fox ears and tail, I'll feel like a stupid weeaboo. I want to be as close to a fox as I possibly can get.


----------



## timfiredog (Feb 3, 2009)

Tail, hell yes I would. I already wear mine 80% of the time. I am proud of who and what I am. And for the haters, bring em' on. Wouldn't be the first or the last time. Respect!


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 3, 2009)

No thanks. It would probably be more trouble than it's worth. For instance, how would you look out in public with an attachment like that?

I'll stick to fake tails, if anything. Not out in public, of course. =P


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 3, 2009)

haynari said:


> I own a fake tail and wear it a lot.
> 
> I'd only get the surgery if i could move it easily like a real tail. otherwise no.



Same Here :3 One of the reasons I've always wanted a tail is so I can move it arund like my kitty does.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm...I'd actually have to say no to this.  As cool as it would be to have the tail, it would just be a waste of money in my opinion.  That and the social handicaps would kind of screw with me...


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 3, 2009)

no way , people already think i'm nuts. besides... tails are pointless... you might step on it....


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> what would happen when you're 98 and shiting in diapers.
> "Oh, I wish I didn't get that... stupid youth"
> Or so your future self says...




Personally i dont plan on living that long. 27 at the most for me.


----------



## Takun (Feb 3, 2009)

Hells to the yeahs.

Then it'd probably get old and I'd hate myself.

Til then, hells to the yeahs.


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Hells to the yeahs.
> 
> Then it'd probably get old and I'd hate myself.
> 
> Til then, hells to the yeahs.



Hell yeah! Fuck the future live for the now xD


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

hell to the yes i would but my parents would be all *wha??*


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

Really, I would rather have a removable animatronic fox tail than a real one.  That way, it would behave like a real tail, and if I went out or to work or some other non-furry place, I could just take it off.  It would be almost like an article of clothing in a way.  That's my opinion on the whole tail business.


----------



## Moka (Feb 3, 2009)

Like T_F0x said, I'd prefer the full package.

But if they didn't, I'd say yes and take what I can get.

As for the cons...
- I've always felt like an outcast, so there's no difference there.
- Work probably wouldn't care, since it wouldn't impair my ability to think or use a computer. Besides, it's not good to let work take over your life anyway.
- I don't have a lover, but if I did, I'd hope they accept me as is.
- As for harassment, it's not like I haven't had to deal with that before. Plus, there'd probably be others who underwent the same procedure, so there'd be emotional support.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

As long as I got some cat ears to go with it.
But just a tail would look kind of weird.

and i really don't give a fuck how others see me, its not like i've ever been normal anyway.


----------



## nedded (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd rather go for cybernetics, it's less messy and would certainly deal with the issue of being a social outcast.
The only downside I'd see are all the news agencies that would try to do a "human interest" story on me, and trying to get through airport security.

But if I did go for a "real" tail, I'd get a goat tail 'cause it's practical. Short, fluffy, and perky's the way to go! It hides nice under coats and stuff too.


----------



## Chroma102 (Feb 4, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> So wait, let me get this straight. You want to know if I would want an animal's tail grafted/grown onto end of my spine so that I would be a human with a big fluffy, sleek scaly, or some other type of appendage right near the base of my erector spinae?
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't do it even if it was free, socially acceptable, and without medical side effects. I think it would look kind of silly and totally out of place on the human body. Unless you're going to start dramatically changing your physical appearance, something like that would be a bit awkward. Unless you're going for function as possibly looking into a prehensile tail, I really see no reason not even the cosmetic part.




You could always use it as a sort of a third arm if it was long enough.

Eh, I dunno, I'd have to have a big sit-and-think and ask people for advice.
But I'd probably end up getting one for my own reasons. c:


----------



## shieldswulf (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice question x3.   to answer it. yep. i would get ears and a tail. wolf to be precise.  

my reason? a tail helps with balance which equals more agility and alot better balance. the ears...well...ears are ears but they will help ya hear better and from a longer distance...not to mention i think they would look sweet xD


----------



## Szorn (Feb 4, 2009)

Hrmm... As of right now... Probably.
I'd likely get a tail, but only if I could get _at least ears_ with it, and only if they came the way I wanted them.
The earses would hafta be all expressive and movable and cute and I'd hafta be able to perk them like people do their eyebrows.
And the tail would hafta be really long and foofly, like a fox's. *nodnods* Oh, and also expressive and movable. Not necessarily prehensile in use, but like a cat's or whatever.

'T'would be stupid and I'd hate myself if I lived to 80, but I don't think that I'll make it that far, so I'd do it and all'd be good. ^^

Besides, my mate's already a furry, so why the hell not?! =D


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 4, 2009)

Szorn said:


> Hrmm... As of right now... Probably.
> I'd likely get a tail, but only if I could get _at least ears_ with it, and only if they came the way I wanted them.
> The earses would hafta be all expressive and movable and cute and I'd hafta be able to perk them like people do their eyebrows.
> And the tail would hafta be really long and foofly, like a fox's. *nodnods* Oh, and also expressive and movable. Not necessarily prehensile in use, but like a cat's or whatever.
> ...


Damn right I am, smexy! <3

Imma bunny so I wouldnt care for the tail cuz it'd be too small to notice =P I would, however, like the long floppeh ears =3


----------



## Dahguns (Feb 4, 2009)

no tail for me....i can imagine the change in balance would throw off my running style (that and getting it caught in a weight machine or somethin' ouch)


----------



## The Wave (Feb 4, 2009)

Tazzin said:


> How expensive would it be, how badly would it hurt, and what kinda side effects would it have?


this.

anyway, I'm already an outcast, I'm not loved and I'm getting harassed for my whole life, so what do I have to lose? so hell yeah!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 4, 2009)

What makes you think I don't have a tail now?


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 4, 2009)

I would never get a surgically implanted tail... Never. ._. The risks of surgery extension to the spine outweigh the benefits of looking cool.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 4, 2009)

Chroma102 said:


> You could always use it as a sort of a third arm if it was long enough.


 
mine would be long enough

itd probly be as long as i was tall XD

id also want to get wings now that i think about it

why drive when you can fly alot faster for free?


----------



## virus (Feb 4, 2009)

I've always pondered of a tail. If its prehensile probably yes.

Getting a tail would probably be one of the easiest and most plausible things scientifically speaking, you just have to turn on the motors that in the spine of the nervous system and connect them to the tail and your good to go. Would be kind of cool to have a "3rd hand" 

only other scientifically plausible thing I can thing of is stretching the foot to make it digit grade


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 4, 2009)

So, it does nothing but costs money, and has a ton of negative things to go along with it.

Yeah, uh, I'll go ahead and say no.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 4, 2009)

I would if _ALL THE COOL KIDS_ are getting them too


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Personally i dont plan on living that long. 27 at the most for me.



that's...really sad...

:C


----------



## Hazza111 (Feb 4, 2009)

i would totally get ears and a tail!! omg ears first then a tail after. I think the people that wouldnt like it are the people that i wouldnt want to no anyway!


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 4, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> that's...really sad...
> 
> :C





I know right! the 27 club here i come! jk

i dont wanna live that short of a time


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Feb 4, 2009)

I would rather get some type of animal ears, not so much because they look cool (Though they probably would.) but rather because the ability to swivel your ears to different sources of sound would come in handy a lot.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, and I have a few tails to wear on occasion.
I wear them to Fur meets for other furries who come to identify a "Furry"/
It is fun to see the reactions.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 4, 2009)

YES! Give it to me!

Now!


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe, alongside some paws but I would only use them at local meets or cons.


----------



## Seas (Feb 4, 2009)

No.
As much as fun it would feel to have these, in the current human society, it wouldn't be anything advantageous.....to much trouble for it.
And tails and ears alone doesn't matter much to me, either the whole essence of a creature, or just stay as it is.


----------



## John Wolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, though only if many other people in my area were signing up for this tail. 

Though I'd rather they focuss on inventing some artificial gene in your body that makes you 100% resistant to radiation and is inherantly passed on to your children.


----------



## X (Feb 4, 2009)

i would like to have fox ears rather than a tail, human ears suck


----------



## Qoph (Feb 4, 2009)

If people could get whatever they'd want done to their bodies there'd be bigger things to worry about than tails.


----------



## Snack (Feb 4, 2009)

Ehh... I have no friends in real life anyway.

Besides, if I did have a tail, I could always just tuck it in my pant leg.


----------



## X (Feb 4, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Ehh... I have no friends in real life anyway.
> 
> Besides, if I did have a tail, I could always just tuck it in my pant leg.



lol, you would get some odd stares in public if you tucked it in your pantleg


----------



## Snack (Feb 5, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> lol, you would get some odd stares in public if you tucked it in your pantleg



I take an odd stare as a compliment without words.


----------



## Pacific Island (Feb 5, 2009)

I would get a tail (real, not fabric) and wear it only to test the psychological effects it would have on people in public.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe if I could be as ballerific as this kid, and not as gross as this guy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWKEVQn5u14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWHW-jxxS1U

Oh. And. Wolf ears on the SIDES OF MY HEAD? Those just wouldn't sit right.


----------



## GeoMinimoto (Feb 5, 2009)

T_F0x said:


> Just a tail and ears? No.
> 
> Tail, ears, fur, snout, paws, the complete package? Yes.
> 
> If I just have fox ears and tail, I'll feel like a stupid weeaboo. I want to be as close to a fox as I possibly can get.


 
I would have to agree with you. I would want the whole thing, not just a few parts.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tail, yes. Would be great :3

And if I get harrassed, I'd complain to the government about tailism.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 5, 2009)

tail and ears would be awesome!

i'm different enough already, i don't think a tail would make people see me any different

not that i care what they think


----------



## PixiesKitty (Feb 5, 2009)

I would get a tail only if it is prensible, so I could shoplift and fuck around with it! YAY!


----------



## seanm07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah sure :3


----------



## Voltemand (Feb 5, 2009)

If I could move it, yes. It would be nice to have something else to fidget with other than my hands. 

Car rides would be fucking retarded though.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 5, 2009)

I would love a tail if it would increase my balance


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 5, 2009)

A tail would be nice i could not care less about what anyone else thought and if they wanted to attack me i invite them to try lol


----------



## kashaki (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya. A scorpion tail. No one would mess with me.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Right away I would say, "Yes give me that tail!" the only thing that I would need to worry about is people taking me sereously. On top of that you know that people would use certain justifications for discriminating furries who have gone through getting an actuall tail. You would almost certainly be labeled as an outcast in every aspect of your preveous life unless, every aspect of your life was about furries, or enough people got the procedure and it somehow became a mainstream thing to see people walking around truly as anthropomorphic animals. And if everyone became a furry then being a furry yourself would no longer seem like an individuallistic thing which might take out the whole specialness of being a furry in the first place.

but my answer still remains yes, I would absolutly get leopard ears and a tail.


----------



## person8165 (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont know. mabe. Also, lets see people try to attack me, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. my tail would have shotgun and sniper rifle attachments.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 5, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> Right away I would say, "Yes give me that tail!" the only thing that I would need to worry about is people taking me sereously. On top of that you know that people would use certain justifications for discriminating furries who have gone through getting an actuall tail. You would almost certainly be labeled as an outcast in every aspect of your preveous life unless, every aspect of your life was about furries, or enough people got the procedure and it somehow became a mainstream thing to see people walking around truly as anthropomorphic animals. And if everyone became a furry then being a furry yourself would no longer seem like an individuallistic thing which might take out the whole specialness of being a furry in the first place.
> 
> but my answer still remains yes, I would absolutly get leopard ears and a tail.



That's very well said, and it explains the theory behind the aspect of, "What if everyone was a furry?"  

I would still want an animatronic tail and ears so that I can remove them when not in use.  XD


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 6, 2009)

If I got it for free, yes
If I would have to pay for it, maybe
The question is if I would use it in public though


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 6, 2009)

Who cares wtf other people think of you, I'd say yes! I wear my tail all the time, now I just need to go BACK to little tokyo and get ears (I lost my others XC)


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

I would love to have a tail.


----------



## ninetails390 (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh gosh, I would LOVE to have a tail and ears~ *o*

I really... wouldn't care about the stigma along with it. It'd just be a part of me. I've lived the rest of my life with social stigmas. A tail is the least of my worries. (And I have enough faith in society to trust that something as silly and little as a tail would not cpompletely destroy my life. Sure, some people will be jerks, but really... what's the worst that can happen?)

...the real issue is that there's no way on earth I could affort to get something like that. I have more improtant things to spend money on, as much as I would enjoy a tail to wag and ears to wiggle. =<


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 8, 2009)

I can see it now...
First tattoos. Then Body Piercings. Then Tail Implants.

The problem is that clothing companies would have to make two types of jeans: one for those with tails and those without a tail.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 8, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> but you have to consider the cons as well. lets say since you will have a tail people will automatically see you as an outcast, you could potentially get fired from your job, your lover could leave you (unless they to are a furry) and you may be harassed (even possibly beaten) for being different. Knowing these things would you???


so if i get a tail my life will pretty much stay the same...ok i'll get one


----------



## haynari (Feb 8, 2009)

yes


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is a tricky question. I wouldn't want only ears, neither do I want only tails, but If I would get them both... Maybe


----------



## FoxMantra (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably has to be a yes to this, as long as i can hide it down my trousers when i don't want people to see it, Dark Red colour Fox One.


----------



## MarcusAvon (Feb 10, 2009)

I would


----------



## TBsparky (Feb 11, 2009)

Hell Yeah! a tail would be awsome! =3


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll either have nothing or the whole goddamn package. So no tail for me, I guess.

Besides, in a society where regular civilians have easy access to that sort of technology, people turning themselves into furs would be the least of their problems, let's be honest. I'd be more worried about the basket cases getting three headed two foot long penis extensions or turning their faces into butts just to troll people.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 11, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'll either have nothing or the whole goddamn package. So no tail for me, I guess.
> 
> Besides, in a society where regular civilians have easy access to that sort of technology, people turning themselves into furs would be the least of their problems, let's be honest. I'd be more worried about the basket cases getting three headed two foot long penis extensions or turning their faces into butts just to troll people.




do you realize how many ideas you have just given me?


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would definitely get a tail as I could hind mine very easily as its a lynx's.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd most definitely get a tail and some ears. Would be awesome.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe. If it was free, and it was grown on _you_(So that it would be able to wag, etc.)then maybe.

What I want is, yes, the 'Whole God-Damned package.'


----------



## taialo (Oct 5, 2009)

hell yes i would. i dont care what other people would do to me or tell me. im a furry any by god im tierd of wearing a fake tail. i wanna wag my tail when im happy and put it between my legs when im sad. i wanna hold it wile i sleep. i am a furry and by god i will have a tail.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 5, 2009)

I already have a tail. 

http://s957.photobucket.com/albums/ae53/Flames344Life/?action=view&current=Tailside.jpg
http://s957.photobucket.com/albums/ae53/Flames344Life/?action=view&current=Snapshot_20091004_24.jpg


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 5, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> It would have the same functionality as a tail that is on a wolf or fox or what have you



Then I would get one. It's the only fursuit thing I ever really wanted to wear. Plus it would identify me as the wolf I think I am. To be frank I don't give a fuck what society or other people who would judge me think. I only don't tell my family now because I'm still stuck with them, at least for now.


----------



## FerrenF (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, I would. With little hesitation too. I've always been different anyway, an outcast, sort of. What difference would a tail make? Besides, one step away from being human doesn't sound bad either. Humans...


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 5, 2009)

taialo said:


> hell yes i would. i dont care what other people would do to me or tell me. im a furry any by god im tierd of wearing a fake tail. i wanna wag my tail when im happy and put it between my legs when im sad. i wanna hold it wile i sleep. i am a furry and by god i will have a tail.


 			 Post #93 was at 02-16-2009.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh great lets abort some fetuses so the tiger guy on TV can have a tail to feel complete.


----------



## FerrenF (Oct 5, 2009)

Lets all masturbate and kill millions of seeds that would have had a chance at life.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2009)

oh uh, necro, sorry


----------

